# What does your boarding stables offer?



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

mine has 6 stalls... and then space for 2 more that are used for hay and sawdust...20 acres cleared.... 2 barn cats.... a collie and a hound... a four year old boy to whistle and scream and be really really scary... (teehee) um.... a stable cleaner/horse feeder/fly sprayer... uh that's me.... a husband for fence and tractor duty and uh... a riding arena that is semi flat (still under construction)... um...yeah... uh.... 80 acres of trails that belong to my... uh... barn and then the farm lands surrounding us... and uh.... well... un... yeah... OH! and 600 feet of sears brand hose that stretches from the house to the barn.....

feed twice daily... stalls cleaned daily.... horses turned out day and night with 2 stalls (dutch doors) open for shade, also an overhang on the barn.....

Use of "owners" stuff... a horse trailer for tack storage.... teehee


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

what a cute kitty!!! what's his name? 


Our barn has...

-new show barn with 12x16 stalls
-older boarding barn w 12x12 stalls
-3 large outdoor rings worked regularly
-large round pen
-individual tack lockers
-hay/grain 2 or 3 times a day, and supplements if provided
-stalls cleaned daily
-water buckets scrubbed daily
-1/2 day turnout in semi-private paddocks
-blankets in winter
-fans in summer
-scheduling/billing for farrier
-owners live on premises
-lots of trails... 

ummm.... i'm sure there's more. i just can't think of it right now!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

not sure how many stalls my place has (where i board)

-3 barns with 12x12 (or around there) stalls
-1 indoor with lights
-2 round pens
-3 outdoor riding arenas (1 is for jumping)
-1 cross country course
-quite a few pastures
- individual turn out in paddocks
- hay/grain twice a day
-water twice a day
-daily turn out, except for bad weather
-quite a few miles of trails (but to get to the trails you have to go up a pretty steep hill and then down an even steeper hill, so i don't go on trails)
-lessons
-trail rides
-summer camp
- stalled mucked 1x a day...Shavings are put in once a week (if you want an extra bag, it's $60 extra)

Supplements cost extra
You have to schedule for farrier
Putting fly spray, fly mask, sheets, blankets all cost extra

umm i think thats it.


----------



## MaryMooCow22 (May 7, 2008)

I work at a very small barn, older barn. We have:
- One barn, 19 stalls
- Small tack room, no heating or a/c
- One arena, lighted, not covered
- 1 Grass turnout area
- 4 dirt/plain ground turnout areas
- Access to miles of trails through beautiful park by river
- Stalls mini-cleaned/picked everyday but Wed., full strip every Thurs.


We're small, but I love it. Very personable, family owned. Haha this sounds like an ad now! It's really cool to read about you guys' big barns with heated tack rooms and covered arenas! That's sooo cool!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I just moved to a new facility

- small indoor arena
- large outdoor arena
- Maia is in a private paddock
- barn
- outdoor tack-up area
- tack lockers
- hours of trails


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

she doesn't really have a name....we just call her "Mommy kitty" heehee


----------



## blossom856 (Apr 5, 2007)

Oooo, this is fun

Mine has:
Many box stalls (I don't know the actual amount)
3 foaling stalls
1 indoor arena
1 outdoor arena
Several small paddocks
Two medium Paddocks
1 large field
Several miles of trails
Small tack room
Individual tack lockers
Stalls cleaned everyday
Hay/grain/water twice daily
Supplements given at no extra cost
Turnout all day/night if desired (they'll still bring them in to eat grain)
Owners on premises
Heated lounge
Tack shop


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

I board at a full care facility.

18 10 x 24 stalls (huge roomy stalls!)
60 x 180 indoor arena
hot wash rack
turn out pastures
tack boxes
stalls cleaned 6 days a week (boarders clean on Sundays)
all the hay and grain (boarders buy their own suppliments)
access to nice trail across the street
trailer parking
big show barn two miles down the road

price: $265/month


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Mine is really cool; there are 2 locations.  One location (they are like 5-10mins away from each other) is for hay rides, more trail riding, etc. They also have paddocks & stalls there, since they have horses at both places. Yeah, lots of horses. :lol:

Lessons
1 large indoor ring, with a lounge that is heated.
2 outdoor rings (1 of them is mostly used for dressage)
1 XC field
The pastures have shelter, & trees.
Pony paddock
3 turnout paddocks
2 large pastures
Trail riding- they have over 5,000 acres of trails. 
2 barns, 1 barn has about 10 stalls the other has about 20 or so. They are very roomy.
Summer camp
Horse Sense Classes (for people who wanna buy a horse, learn first aid, etc. It's really cool).
Birthday parties 
Extra grooming supplies & tack always available. Such as crops, brushes, some extra saddles, girths, etc.
You can use the BO's ointments if you need to, like for cuts.
Nice clean heated tack room, everything's numbered (for example my horse's number is 7, so where her tack is its numbered 7 on the racks & such). Pretty organized. 
Blankets in winter/fly masks in summer (if you want)
Stalls cleaned daily. 
Washing area.
Bathroom.
Hay, grain twice daily. Water twice a day, buckets always cleaned & scrubbed.
Farrier list (put your horse's name on the list, it gets done, & you get billed.)
Fly spray is free, I usually have my own though.
Daily turnout
Combined system if you like
Trailer parking, & also easy car parking lol.
They have 2 barn dogs, they are so friendly.  Follow you on the trail too, so cute.


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

I used to board, but I don't anymore, I am at a good friend's place: 

5 12x12 stalls
3 huge runs attached to 3 of the stalls
14 acres of 'up to your knees and it's so thick you trip" grass
4 large paddocks
1 large regulation dressage ring with mirrors
1 small regulation dressage ring 
1 24' roundpen
Horses grained, hayed, and watered 3x per day

We all buy our own feed/hay/supplements and each of us feeds 1x per day...best of all: no boarding fees


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

WAIL!!! My barn sucks!!! WAIL!!!!! I'm going to send a pix of my riding arena tonight... when I get home I'm going to take a pic. It's been raining all week and it looks like a fishing pond! ****....









Here's the barn when we first put it up last winter. it still needs so much work.... sniff... all you fancy people... sniff... i feel like the poorfolk!!! ****....


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

farmpony84, 

....but you don't have boarding fees


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

LOL!!  So true.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

here's the barn from the house and the house from the barn.... i know... needs TONS of work....


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Doesn't look too bad!


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

brrr!

beautiful place, though!!


----------



## Kyani (Apr 30, 2007)

Well, the barn where I work is pretty basic - but it's also pretty cheap! And when I get my own I may be taking the option (after I've had it a while and providing it is suitable) to allow the owner to use it for riding lessons and so only pay 'working livery' fee - half off!

Price includes:
Use of a box to stable your horse for as long during whatever part of the day you desire, all with automatic waterer
- you may opt out of this completely, or only for the summer and keep your horse out 24/7, as many do, which brings the price down considerably
5 fairly large fields and one slightly smaller 
- well managed, fertilised, automatic waterers, well-fenced with post and rail and electric tape, mares and geldings kept separately, sympathetically organised so that there are no clashes, rotated, harrowed, ragworted every year, never had restricted turnout due to them being too wet/overgrazed etc.
Use of the outdoor school and lightweight polyjumps and poles
- sand, regularly managed but does flood in really bad rain
Use of a larger jumping paddock with heavier wooden jumps, including barrels and fillers
Miles and miles of good hacking and bridleway access
Use of the unlocked tack room and locked lockers if you wish (most people take their's home with the because the place is quite remote)
Huge brand new barn for storage
All bedding
- good quality shavings, enough for a half-bed, pay extra for deep-litter
All hay
- fed ad-lib in winter to stabled and turned out horses
All BASIC feed
- mix, sugarbeet, alpha-A and hi-fi (and probably anything else basic if you requested it)
People who will be up there twice a day, EVERY day, to check on your horse and turn it out/bring it in/feed it/change rugs/muck out etc. for no extra cost (they will do this unless you specifically tell them you would like to do it) and who KNOW every horse personally, all are good friends with the owner, not just employees
Owner is a qualified dressage/showjumping instructor who is VERY knowledgable and willing to help, will go out of the way to support her liveries (except the crazy guy...)
Relaxed, friendly atmosphere where people are pretty much willing to be flexible to your horse's needs

Price does NOT include:
Farrier services
Veterinary needs/wormer
Special dietary needs
And, of course, all tack rugs etc. - are yo seriously telling me some of your yards PAY for your rugs???

I wish it had:
Electricity - used to but the underground lines gt damaged and the owner cut the supply rather than dig the whole road up to repair it, saying it's cheaper and we manage without, which we do (we have a camping stove and a generator for emergencies/short-term use)
A toilet - kinda sucks, really wish we had one, but if we were desparate the yard next door would let us use theirs
Hot running water - especially in winter
An indoor school - you have to pay a BOMB for one of these round here and even the 'posh' yard on our road doesn't have one, but a girl can dream...


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Everyone's barns sound pretty nice!


----------



## galantova (May 24, 2008)

in our boarding stable the price includes:
-the stall (my horse stands in the wooden stable)
-basic feed (hay and grain twice a day, automatic water all the time)
- daily turnout
- indoor arena
- outdoor arenas
- big pasture
- some paddocs
- tack room
Stalls are cleaned once a week.

that's how it looks:
the wooden stable:









indoor arena:









paddock:


----------



## halsgal (Jun 1, 2008)

wow, you all have nice places!!

-The barn where I board Hal has about 25 stalls, most of them are 12 by 12, some 12 by 16, and three about 12 by 8 or 10 pony stalls for the very little guys. 
-There are a variety of different paddocks and sizes available. Some smaller board paddocks for those horses that need to be bubble wrapped (there are some that aren't very bright I must say) some huge paddocks on the back 40 that are HUGE. And some medium sized ones. 
-daily turnout, blanketing, booting, etc.
-hay a few times daily (I'm not even sure how many times, but a good amount)
-grain 2 times daily
-fresh water 2 times daily and multiple top offs on hot summer days
-medium sized indoor arena, 
-heated lounge
-heated tack room
-HUGE outdoor arena
-many different jumps available
-grooming supplies, coolers, tack, all available
-great coaching
-stalls cleaned daily, some bedded with shavings, some with straw.

And SO much more that I can't even think of it!!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Galant your stables look really nice!!


----------



## CountryGirl498 (May 10, 2008)

*Thanks for sharing so much*

Wow. I almost did not open this thread because I do not have a stable OR a horse. We ARE still getting ready to start up with riding lessons for my son, very soon. 

What I learned from you is a LOT about what to expect at the stables and some things to use when I am comparing them. 
That is so cool. And very helpful. 

And the photos are terrific, even the momma cat.


----------

